# Die neue



## FischerFan (19 Nov. 2013)

Hallo. Scheinbar stellt sich hier jeder neu vor 

Ich heiße Alexandra, knapp Ü40, verheiratet, 2 Mädchen. Wie der Name vermuten läßt bin ich Helene Fischer "Fan", mag aber auch Linda Hesse. Höre ansonsten was mir gefällt, bin da nicht limitiert.

Über Google fand ich hierher, scheinbar finde ich hier die besten und aktuellsten Bilder 

Grüße an alle.


----------



## tobacco (19 Nov. 2013)

herzlich willkommen - ich bin sicher das du was findest


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

Viel Spaß hier, hier findest du bestimmt genug :thumbup: (Ü40 finde ich gut, bin ich wenigstens nicht ganz alleine  )


----------



## FischerFan (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich entnehme deiner Antwort, dass du ebenfalls eine Frau bist und den Männern hier Paroli leisten musst?


----------



## DonEnrico (19 Nov. 2013)

Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Ich entnehme deiner Antwort, dass du ebenfalls eine Frau bist und den Männern hier Paroli leisten musst?



Nee Nee, schon männlich, ich muss den Unter-40 Paroli bieten


----------



## FischerFan (19 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Nee Nee, schon männlich, ich muss den Unter-40 Paroli bieten



Erst mit 40 weiß man das Leben zu schätzen. Alter Wein und so, du verstehst 

Mein Mann nähert sich in großen Schritten der 50 an, der hingegen hat da nicht so eine Gelassenheit.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2013)

FischerFan schrieb:


> Erst mit 40 weiß man das Leben zu schätzen. Alter Wein und so, du verstehst
> 
> Mein Mann nähert sich in großen Schritten der 50 an, der hingegen hat da nicht so eine Gelassenheit.



:thumbup: Hier noch ein Willkommensgeschenk, vielleicht kannste da was mit anfangen

http://www.celebboard.net/1941518-post128.html


----------



## Death Row (19 Nov. 2013)

Hallo. Weibliche User sind ja überaus selten


----------



## General (19 Nov. 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Vespasian (19 Nov. 2013)

Auch von mir ein "Herzlich willkommen" hier im Board.

Und als Willkommensgruß eine kleine Bastelei von mir...


----------



## hager (19 Nov. 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## adriane (24 Nov. 2013)

Hallo Fischer Fan jetzt sind wir schon 3 Ü40 
Willkommen auf dem Besten Board der Welt!!! 


Gruss Adriane (männlich)


----------



## Chrisi (28 März 2014)

hallöchen


----------



## vanyny (29 März 2014)

dankeschön super


----------

